# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  قواعد اللغة الإنجليزية (م 3) الوحدة الأولى

## Eduman

السلام عليكم،،

تجدون قواعد اللغة الإنجليزية لطلاب التوجيهي (م 3) للوحدة الأولى من كتاب الـ Action Pack 12 مشروحة بشكل مبسط وسهل وبطريقة تفاعلية جذّابة على الروابط أدناه. وتحتوي الروابط أيضاً على 64 أسئلة متنوّعة على نمط أسئلة الوزارة. 

الرابط الأول للدرس الأول:

https://sites.google.com/site/action...ammar/lesson-1

وهذه هي صورة الصفحة كما تبدو



الرابط الثاني للدرس الثاني

https://sites.google.com/site/action...ammar/lesson-2

وهذه هي صورة الصفحة كما تبدو



الرابط الثالث للإختبار الأول

https://sites.google.com/site/action...mar/exercise-2

وهذه هي صورة الصفحة كما تبدو



وعلى نفس موقع الصفحة ستجدون الإختبارت الأخرى من 1 إلى 7

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالنجاح

----------


## shams spring

*الف شكر الك Eduman  وجزاك الله كل خير على هذه الفائدة
وبالتوفيق لكل التوجيهي السنة هاي والجايه ... والله يقدملهم يلي فيه خير*

----------


## Eduman

Thank you for your comments

Best wishes

----------


## زياد العبيدات

It is really fanftastic work. Thanks

----------

